# where can I find creepy funeral music?



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hmmm. Funeral music can be many different things. I'd try doing a search for organ (pipe organ and regular) and see if any of that sounds good to you, and also do a search for old gospel and hymns as those can also sound pretty creepy if you get an old, scratchy recording (or add sound effects to make it sound that way).

You might want to check out Midnight Syndicate's albums. They have many that would work for a creepy instrumental background.

I like 4shared.com to search through their archives. Here's a few I found:

http://www.4shared.com/mp3/NEfpTw1P/CHOPIN-_Funeral_March.htm
^Chopin's Funeral March

http://www.4shared.com/mp3/_Wog8-VQ/halloween_music_-_an_hour_of_s.htm
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/afR3mLth/Holloween_Sound_Effects_-_Scar.htm
^creepy pipe organ - sounds decent for a funeral


http://www.4shared.com/mp3/vHw2IGo-/Akira_Yamaoka_-_Silent_Hill_OS.htm
^Silent Hill music from the games. VERY creepy but sound like it could work for a funeral...


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Shadow's Symphony actually has a funeral parlor themed album. Check it out!


----------



## Itzpopolotl (Jun 10, 2013)

Verse 13 said:


> Shadow's Symphony actually has a funeral parlor themed album. Check it out!


I was going to suggest Shadows Symphony as well


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

Ive always enjoyed the various Undertaker intros.

https://www.google.com/search?q=und...qRSS4eKVQlijwSDFzYXg8gAAE3mo VIQAAAA&tbm=vid


----------



## twisted mam-maw (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone with all the great suggestions. I hope after Halloween this year 
I can learn how to play music off the computer to my different rooms...lol
I have had a Haunted House for 9 years now, still need work on sound and lights but I am really good at prop building..lol


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

if you want to play sounds off your computer there's bluetooth, fm transmitters, or if you have an old phone or wifi device you can use an app like "soundwire"


----------

